# Heidi Update-- Help!  Scours in a 9 month old doe



## SkyWarrior (May 18, 2012)

I'm panicking because I've had such bad luck this past week with animals.  What's more, the vets in this area aren't good with goats, so I'm kind of on my own.

Heidi is a LaMancha and shares a pen with her sister Belle.  When I came out to feed, I noticed that Heidi wasn't interested--a goat not interested in food?   Furthermore, I saw brown piles instead of regular poo and she looked in pain.

I checked out this list and saw I could give her Pepto Bismol, so did.  (She likes it)  I then put electrolytes in their water and gave her some baking soda and some bantamine (for pain).  Tomorrow I'm going to get injectable antibiotics and some probiotics in the nearest town some 25 miles away.  I called three vets and two said to give her injectable antibiotics and probiotics and watch her.

She's eating some hay.  I've taken them completely off grain now and am hoping she'll be okay.  

What else can I do?


----------



## elevan (May 18, 2012)

Get a fecal done and make sure that they check for coccidia .  IF you cannot get a fecal done then I would just go ahead and treat for it.

I wouldn't give any more pepto.  You want to slow the diarrhea down...not stop it.  You can slow it down with ordinary Jello (gelatin) powder or Scour halt.

Definitely keep the electrolytes and probios up.


----------



## SkyWarrior (May 19, 2012)

The coccidia treatments listed can be bought at a ranch supply store?  I know I can get corid.  Not sure about the others.


----------



## SkyWarrior (May 19, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> Get a fecal done and make sure that they check for coccidia .  IF you cannot get a fecal done then I would just go ahead and treat for it.
> 
> I wouldn't give any more pepto.  You want to slow the diarrhea down...not stop it.  You can slow it down with ordinary Jello (gelatin) powder or Scour halt.
> 
> Definitely keep the electrolytes and probios up.


I assume I can get the coccidia treatments at a ranch supply store.


----------



## elevan (May 19, 2012)

SkyWarrior said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CoRid is more for prevention that treatment so I would try to get one of the others.  You should be able to find at least one of them at your supply store...even if it's sulmet (for chickens).


----------



## Roll farms (May 19, 2012)

x2 on the fecal.  I've never treated scours w/ injected antibiotics....DiMethox if it's cocci.

It could be bacterial, in that case I'd use Scour Halt or Neomycin sulfate, orally.

Probiotics for sure.  Good luck....


----------



## DonnaBelle (May 19, 2012)

Ditto Rolls.  Get your hands on some Di-Methox, 40% if you can find it, if not, the vet should have some 12% in a gallon jug, you need a drench gun too.  If it's coccidia, you must treat it or they can die.

Go onto this site and do the search for coccidia treatment.  Several people have posted good information.

DonnaBelle


----------



## SkyWarrior (May 20, 2012)

Day 2:  Hard to believe it's just day 2.  Heidi (my girl with scours) is doing MUCH better.  More later down.

I went to the feed store today, and by god, they have nothing but corid for coccidia.  I picked up probios and bought penicillin and clostridium perfridgens C&D/tetanus vaccine because even though they were vaccinated as babies, they're coming up on their yearly vaccine.  I looked for antitoxin, but could not find it.  The feed store has an empty shelf in the refrigerator where it _should _ be. They hadn't plans on ordering any either.  Mail order is my friend, I guess.  :/

Yesterday, I gave her panacur, electrolytes, baking soda, and a pepto bismol.  I also gave her bantamine for pain.

Today, I gave her electrolytes, baking soda, probios, bantamine and ivermectin, on advice of a friend who has raised dairy goats for years.  She said she's seen worms give scours big time, and since I don't know when these girls were wormed before I got them, I figured maybe it's time.  She also said she's seen ivermectin clear up scours even if the goat isn't wormy.  Odd.

Tonight, the poo is MUCH better.  Firmer.  Not quite normal, but close.  Little pellets in a roll.  She's cleaner on the backside and she's chewing her cud and eating hay.  I'm holding off on the corid and penicillin until tomorrow when I can assess how she's doing.  I'll continue with the probiotics, baking soda and electrolytes.  In two weeks, I'll reworm both girls.  (Her sister, Belle, insisted I worm her too since Heidi was getting everything  .  I figured if Heidi has scours from worms, Belle probably does too  ).  

One thing this has taught me is how woefully inadequate my medicine chest is for goats--dogs, cats, and birds, good; goats, not so much.  Given the lack of veterinary expertise in goats in this area (odd, because this is Montana), I need to be my goat's vet (without a degree, of course).  Hopefully Heidi will continue to improve.  I'll keep you informed.

Thanks for all your expertise.  This has been incredibly scary.


----------



## elevan (May 20, 2012)

I would order something online for the possibility of coccidia if I were you.  Jeffers Livestock is where I normally order from.  IF this were coccidia then the other things you gave might still clear up the poo issue and still mask that.  Sub clinical coccidia causes a goat to be a poor doer later in life and you'll always have trouble with her if you don't nip it in the bud now.  It might not be coccidia but since you cannot obtain a fecal then I'd treat it just to be sure.  If you don't want to order online then get the CoRid and use it.


----------



## ksalvagno (May 20, 2012)

Glad your girl is doing better. How are the llamas doing?


----------



## SkyWarrior (May 21, 2012)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Glad your girl is doing better. How are the llamas doing?


Sid is fine and keeping watch over the ducks and geese.  We lost Nick to illness, but he was old.  :/


----------



## SkyWarrior (May 21, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> I would order something online for the possibility of coccidia if I were you.  Jeffers Livestock is where I normally order from.  IF this were coccidia then the other things you gave might still clear up the poo issue and still mask that.  Sub clinical coccidia causes a goat to be a poor doer later in life and you'll always have trouble with her if you don't nip it in the bud now.  It might not be coccidia but since you cannot obtain a fecal then I'd treat it just to be sure.  If you don't want to order online then get the CoRid and use it.


I'll get that ordered along with the antitoxin.

Today, she pooped normally.    Which is pretty silly, if you think about how much we think about our animals pooping.


----------



## elevan (May 21, 2012)

SkyWarrior said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not so silly when you think that there are essential body functions that are necessary for life:  breathing, eating, peeing and pooping.  If any of them fail or become problematic then they affect other systems of the body as well.

I'm glad she's pooping normally now though


----------



## bonbean01 (May 21, 2012)

Glad she is doing better Sky   And no...not silly at all...Em is right!

This thread is a good a reminder for me that my medicine cabinet for sheep is inadequate!  Better to have this stuff on hand rather than waiting for a crisis.


----------

